# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Speed bumps at stop signs

## Redskin 70

Caught on the council meeting that Del City is going to start a pilot program of speed bumps at stop sign controlled intersections.
This is aimed to prevent people running stop signs so the  explanation went.
Norman is already doing this

We will see

----------


## jmarkross

> Caught on the council meeting that Del City is going to start a pilot program of speed bumps at stop sign controlled intersections.
> This is aimed to prevent people running stop signs so the  explanation went.
> Norman is already doing this
> 
> We will see


I think *Norman is the ancestral home of speed bumps...*began at the *Sonic Drive-In on Lindsay I believe...*

----------


## bombermwc

Ew...now that's a total pain in the rear.

----------


## Thunder

Drive a lot thru Norman... Never encounter a speed bump.   Del City should not do this.  There are more stop signs here than in OKC.  As bombermwc said, way too much a pain to deal with going up and down.  Someone will have a spinal injury and will sue the city.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Are they in cahoots with a Firestone or local car dealership?

----------


## bombermwc

Let me invest heavily in Shocks-R-Us.... lol

----------


## plmccordj

Holy Cow! I moved out of Del City just in time. My dad still lives there so I'll still be stuck with them. Near Epperly Heights there are three stop sign in 300 feet on Lariet between Mallard and Del Road.

----------


## Thunder

> Holy Cow! I moved out of Del City just in time. My dad still lives there so I'll still be stuck with them. Near Epperly Heights there are three stop sign in 300 feet on Lariet between Mallard and Del Road.


And one was removed a few months ago, because of those stop signs interfering with the driveways location.  Still, the placement of the street warrants no stop sign, but there is a couple there for no reason.  This is a traffic street...no reason to stop  I do not know who idea it was to place those stop signs there.

----------


## MustangGT

> And one was removed a few months ago, because of those stop signs interfering with the driveways location.  Still, the placement of the street warrants no stop sign, but there is a couple there for no reason.  This is a traffic street...no reason to stop  I do not know who idea it was to place those stop signs there.


Call their traffic division and I am sure they will be happy to educate you as to why they did it.  They don't just throw them up without justification.

----------


## jmarkross

In other states...they have had "ridges" on the roadway to warn you that a stop sign is upcoming...now--*that is not a speed bump to me,* bumps are huge and make your transmission hit bottom...ridges are not unlike the *famous "Botts Dots" on freeways* between lanes and *when you drift it makes a big racket and you get a free massage*...they are also *reflectors* for night driving...

----------


## Kerry

Spend millions making the roads smooth and then spend more money making them bumpy.  Yep, that sound about like government.

----------


## MustangGT

> Spend millions making the roads smooth and then spend more money making them bumpy.  Yep, that sound about like government.


Smooth roads in OK???  Where???

----------


## Mr T

In Norman the ambulance drivers and the fire-fighters HATE them.  They are way too big.  Also, after snow and ice those streets don't get plowed.

----------


## jmarkross

> In Norman the ambulance drivers and the fire-fighters HATE them.  They are way too big.  Also, after snow and ice those streets don't get plowed.


Norman has *speed bumps so high they have snow-caps....*

----------


## Mr T

And miscellaneous parts of the car!

----------


## jmarkross

As I recall...it was *Juel Sweatt the owner of the Sonic Drive-In on Lindsay*--back when that was the *"place to be"* for teenagers in the 1960's--*who was the first to add those dreadful things--and they caught on from there...*

----------


## Mr T

Is he the same as the Classic Fifties?  I've been here for 30 years but still don't have the past completely straight.  I know they are different companies but I wasn't sure if there was a past connection.

----------


## MustangGT

Speed bumps precede anything Sonic has done by decades.  They were being used as early as the begining of the 1900's.

----------


## jmarkross

> Speed bumps precede anything Sonic has done by decades.  They were being used as early as the begining of the 1900's.


Bet they *were a bitch* when wheels were *wooden-spoked things with steel treads!*

----------


## bombermwc

I wouldn't mind the horizontal paint lines as much, but the reflectors are a pain as well. Not to mention the paint would be waaaaay cheaper. It's just like having some of the "test" paint areas on the highways, just do it on purpose on a road. I think these would be good out in the rural areas where people don't see the "stop sign ahead" signs hidden behind the trees and then slam their breaks on at the intersection.

----------


## Lauri101

Years ago I served on the MWC Traffic and Safety Commission and we had a proposal to consider speed bumps to be used selectively in MWC.  After several weeks of study, we decided to not recommend installation to the MWC City Council, but not primarily for the reasons listed here.
Mainly, anecdotal information from other communities indicated that speed bumps had little or no effect in slowing or stopping traffic.  Liabilty because of lawsuits alleging auto damage or personal injuries far outweighed any perceived benefit of the speed bump or even speed hump. (wider version - as seen in new shopping area on 29th)
One would hope Del City would come to their senses.

----------


## easternobserver

why would there be liability?  motorists have a legal obligation to operate their vehicle in a safe manner.  if someone is driving over an obstacle too fast or out of control, that couldn't possibly be the city's fault.

----------


## Kerry

Put in traffic circles and do away with the stop sign completely.  Problem solved.

----------


## Lauri101

> why would there be liability?  motorists have a legal obligation to operate their vehicle in a safe manner.  if someone is driving over an obstacle too fast or out of control, that couldn't possibly be the city's fault.


That's why I said "lawsuits alleging auto damage or personal injuries...".  Even if the city is found not liable or not culpable, they still have to deal with the legalities, including attorney fees (even for the city attorney) and responses.  The primary reason for the decision made at that time was the report of the ineffectiveness.

----------


## dmoor82

> Drive a lot thru Norman... Never encounter a speed bump. Del City should not do this. There are more stop signs here than in OKC. As bombermwc said, way too much a pain to deal with going up and down. Someone will have a spinal injury and will sue the city.


There are ALOT of speedbumps in Norman neiborhoods!

----------


## T-rex

> Years ago I served on the MWC Traffic and Safety Commission and we had a proposal to consider speed bumps to be used selectively in MWC.  After several weeks of study, we decided to not recommend installation to the MWC City Council, but not primarily for the reasons listed here.
> Mainly, anecdotal information from other communities indicated that speed bumps had little or no effect in slowing or stopping traffic.  Liabilty because of lawsuits alleging auto damage or personal injuries far outweighed any perceived benefit of the speed bump or even speed hump. (wider version - as seen in new shopping area on 29th)
> One would hope Del City would come to their senses.


hahaha  this was not long ago, i laugh because they put one right in front of my house(my street is between the high school/vo-tec and mcdonalds)
i used to pick up pieces of student's cars when i got home from work

----------


## bombermwc

I remember the ones over in the neighborhood around MCHS when my older sister was in HS. They had them out by the time i was in high school a few years later. Instead, they planted motorcycle officers around the area in random places to catch the crazies that sped through at lunch.

----------


## Redskin 70

> Years ago I served on the MWC Traffic and Safety Commission and we had a proposal to consider speed bumps to be used selectively in MWC.  After several weeks of study, we decided to not recommend installation to the MWC City Council, but not primarily for the reasons listed here.
> Mainly, anecdotal information from other communities indicated that *speed bumps had little or no effect in slowing or stopping traffic.  Liabilty because of lawsuits alleging auto damage or personal injuries far outweighed any perceived benefit of the speed bump or even speed hump. (wider version - as seen in new shopping area on 29th)*_One would hope Del City would come to their senses_.


Laurie, your commnets caused me to go on a hunt.
I took the opportunity to talk with the residents who live on the street this was placed on.  They love it.  Says it has cut their traffic flow easily in half.  The high school kids just arent coming through anymore.
The mother whose deaf child prompted this feels much safer for her child now.

Asked the city clerk if any tort claims had been filed and she stated none.

May haps the wisdom of selectively placing to control a  specific problem was worth the risk.

----------


## Lauri101

> Laurie, your commnets caused me to go on a hunt.
> I took the opportunity to talk with the residents who live on the street this was placed on.  They love it.  Says it has cut their traffic flow easily in half.  The high school kids just arent coming through anymore.
> The mother whose deaf child prompted this feels much safer for her child now.
> 
> Asked the city clerk if any tort claims had been filed and she stated none.
> 
> May haps the wisdom of selectively placing to control a  specific problem was worth the risk.


Redskin - I personally like the "humps" - they serve to slow down traffic without causing the jarring that happens with "bumps" - even at 10 mph.  At the time we were looking at options, the other cities we studied did have some tort claims that the then - Council didn't want to risk. 
 I do remember the one near the Vo-Tech, T-Rex.  POS cars didn't stand much of a chance.  That was when I drove a Yugo and I tried to avoid that street as much as possible. (Google it, kids - a cheap, throw-away car that was great if you needed low cost transportation)

----------


## muzique808

Everyone should just slow down through the neighborhoods.  The reason there are so many stop signs on some of the through streets is because too many people are driving unsafely.  I suppose people are now just ignoring the stop signs, so the consideration of speed bumps is necessary.  I would rather pick up someone's car parts off the road than someone's kid.  Just slow down already.

[/rant]

----------


## kevinpate

> ...That was when I drove a Yugo and I tried to avoid that street as much as possible. (Google it, kids - a cheap, throw-away car that was great if you needed low cost transportation)


Reminded me of two old saw from the 80's ... 
Guy walks into a NAPA store and tells the clerk "I want a gas cap for a Yugo."  Clerk says "sounds like a fair trade to me."
Why did Yugo's have rear window defrosters as standard equipment?  To keep your hands warm when you pushed it home.

----------


## Lauri101

> Reminded me of two old saw from the 80's ... 
> Guy walks into a NAPA store and tells the clerk "I want a gas cap for a Yugo."  Clerk says "sounds like a fair trade to me."
> Why did Yugo's have rear window defrosters as standard equipment?  To keep your hands warm when you pushed it home.


O/T - And I am probably the only person in the world who bought two Yugos!  When the first one hit 35K miles, it just died and the only thing I could trade it in for was another Yugo.  That one got creamed in the parking lot of Beachler's on SE 15th (yeah - a shopping cart hit it - haha).  Glad I can afford a Honda now - those were lean years.  /OT

----------


## Thunder

> O/T - And I am probably the only person in the world who bought two Yugos!  When the first one hit 35K miles, it just died and the only thing I could trade it in for was another Yugo.  That one got creamed in the parking lot of Beachler's on SE 15th (yeah - a shopping cart hit it - haha).  Glad I can afford a Honda now - those were lean years.  /OT


I remember that accident! OMG THAT WAS YOU!

----------

